# ISSUE/BUG REPORT: My 2nd 921 died



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Went to turn it on, it boot as far as " Booting in Standby" please wait.
It would not boot all the way.......  

Remote was not responsive, only thing I could do was push the "sys info" button on the front panel. There was an error on the Smartcard ID and Reciever ID no's. In other words there were no R00 no's or S00 no's it just said "error".

Couldn't even get my remote to change the "remote address" on the "sys info" screen.

Dish is RAing me another one.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

John -

Guess Santa musta thought you were one heck of a bad boy last year! I feel bad enough just waiting for my 921 to arrive. I can't imagine how bad you feel to have gotten not one, but two, and had them both go belly up on you. Third times the charm!!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hopefully 3rd time will be a charm. Dish is probably wondering about me. :lol: 
Is there a black cloud over my head? At least this one just died, my first one seem to mess my whole satellite infastructure up, I lost signal after my first one went bad.

I got my signal back after messing around with it, but I spent alot of time doing it. When I lost my signal after my first 921 failed, I wished I would have tried unplugging all my recievers to see if that would have somehow reset my switch or LNB. I got my signal back, but I wish I had a clue of what happened and how or why it just came back.

I'm still wondering about that, as to why????


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Went to turn it on, it boot as far as " Booting in Standby" please wait. Would not boot all the way.......
> Remote was not responsive, only thing I could do was push the "sys info" button on the front panel. There was an error on the Smartcard ID and Reciever ID no's. In other words there were no R00 no's or S00 no's it just said "error".Couldn't even get my remote to change the "remote address" on the "sys info" screen. Dish is RAing me another one.


If you visit Hiawassee, I'm not letting you near my receivers! 

--- WCS


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

wcswett said:


> If you visit Hiawassee, I'm not letting you near my receivers!
> 
> --- WCS


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, as long as you take all the lemons, John, that will probably mean that no one else's will die. Way to take one for the team! 

Sheesh...two in a row...unbelievable.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Went to turn it on, it boot as far as " Booting in Standby" please wait.
> It would not boot all the way.......
> 
> Remote was not responsive, only thing I could do was push the "sys info" button on the front panel. There was an error on the Smartcard ID and Reciever ID no's. In other words there were no R00 no's or S00 no's it just said "error".
> ...


during my setup it did this. after a "pull the wall plug" reboot, it decided to play nice & reboot appropriately.
also, the UHF Pro remote does not seem to work until after the 45 minute software download. you will have to use any other dish remote.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Rob, I experienced that as well, within the last couple of days. This wasn't the first time it happened, but I was able to get it back on those occasions. The last time was the worst, after messing it with it an hour or so I finally called Dish and went through the routine with them, we had no luck getting it back.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Rob, I experienced that as well, within the last couple of days. This wasn't the first time it happened, but I was able to get it back on those occasions. The last time was the worst, after messing it with it an hour or so I finally called Dish and went through the routine with them, we had no luck getting it back.


too bad. I agree it does help everyone else statistically to NOT get a bad one!!!
Right now I am very pleased with mine except that the OTA tuner is currently useless to me. I hope 1/14 gets here fast for update.


----------

